# iPad Wi-Fi Question



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I was just about to purchase the iPad after spending some time to decide between 3g and wi-fi versions and I decided on the wi-fi version.

After a bit of research I became aware that there is an issue with having to reenter the WEP key each time the iPad resumes from sleep mode.

Is anybody aware of this issue or any workarounds or notices of a fix from Apple?

This is not a small issue for me.

Thank you,
Linda


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I only entered mine once and it has always remembered it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The issue has to do with if there are multiple devices coming and going on a wireless network, apparently.  There is a thread about it here somewhere, I'm heading out the door, but someone else will be by to explain it better.  I've never had the problem on my network. 

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I have never had that issue. I didn't even know it was an issue at all. I entered mine the first time and it automatically comes back on every time. That would be annoying for sure!

Melissa


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

What is WEP?  Is that your wireless router password?  I only entered that during set up if that is what you are talking about.
Paula ny


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I've had that issue and have been working with apple to resolve it. Do you have a Verizon Fios router? They, in particular, seem especially troublesome. I ended up doing a simple settings change on my router from WEP to the newer and more secure WPA. It's has almost entirely fixed the problem. Now, I occasionally may drop my wifi connection but it automatically reconnects. I feel certain that the router is the source of my issues ( I haven't had any problems at all on other networks). It was an easy fix and well worth the trouble.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

As someone who has had the wifi version since May 3rd, I can tell you that I have had no problems with the wifi side of things at all.
Although some here seem to claim some *big #* of wifi connection issues,that is simply not true.
There have been issues yes,but contrary to what some may choose to believe *more often then not* the problems have come down to multi band routers,and in some cases even a particular brand of router or service provider.
In a small number of cases(small compared to the total amount of iPads out there in the world)where there apparently was a defect in an iPad *Apple being Apple took care of it's customers *by exchanging.

I don't know your particular situation..ie what kind of router you have etc. so I cannot help you with specifics.

I just wanted you to know that in most cases there are no problems with wifi or maintaining a wifi connection at all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is probably the case that for most people it has not been a problem.

But there are extremely knowledgeable people here on KindleBoards, who have noticed a problem -- people who have said they had an issue and who I don't think are making it up.  Whether it's traced to Apple software or a router incompatibility -- which does seem to be the case more often than not -- it's still a problem.  And it's in Apples' interest to work to resolve it whichever it is.  They don't want people choosing NOT to buy the thing because they're worried it won't work with the router they have and they don't want to have to buy a new one that will.

I don't know what a "big number" is. . .but there have certainly been enough that it has been referenced as something to be aware of in various trade pubs and, I believe, has been acknowledged by Apple as an occasional concern. From what I have heard they are trading out iPads that seem to have a problem without any hassle, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Haven’t seen the problem at my house. I have three WiFi devices: MacBook, iPod Touch, and iPad. I'm using an older Apple Airport router. I don't think it even does 'n'.

Mike


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I have had to re-enter my wireless password maybe once, but the rest of the time it connects no problem. I also hop between work and home WiFi, hotspots, etc. I haven't had issues with it losing passwords (except maybe once at home)


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm glad somebody asked what WEP was, but did anybody answer that question?  Must be a password - that's my guess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

According to Wikipedia:
Wired Equivalent Privacy (WEP) is a deprecated algorithm to secure IEEE 802.11 wireless networks


It's a kind of encryption that is supposed to keep your password safe.  WPA is a different encryption that is supposed to be stronger.

I'm sure some of our pros will be able to give a better definition!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My daughter and I have been using wifi only in our hotel for days now, and regardless of our comings and goings, and sleeping and waking the ipads neither of us have had connection issues.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

There are 4 different security settings for Wifi. There is unsecured, then WEP, then WPA, and the last is WPA2. Unsecured means anyone can get in to use your wifi signal. The WEP, WPA, and WPA2 are locked signals and require a password in order to use your Wifi signal. The most secure signal is WPA2. 

From what I have read on different forum boards, the iPad has some problems staying locked on to a Wifi router that uses the WEP security setting or is broadcasting on the "n" band. WPA2 and "n" band routers are found on the most recent new routers. Older routers, depending on age, will have WEP and/or WPA/WPA2 security settings and/or broadcast on "b" and/or "g" band. (Whew!) I have a router that uses WPA2 and "g" band and have not had any problems.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

The folks over at ilounge may be able to help.  ilounge.com.... all things ipod, etc.....


----------

